# Let's see your truck one more time before spring



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

*Let's see your truck one more time before sping*

Everyone who has a picture of your truck with your plows and such post it one more time before spring and we won't see it anymore till Nov. I can never get enough
Thanks
Dylan
:waving:


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

Here is a Picture of my 2000 GMC 3500
Meyers plow, vp8000 spreader.
This is taken at a Church lot I plow.
Happy Spring All
Tileman:waving:


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

Here is a picture of my sons 79 chev K10:waving:Tileman


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow Tileman,you do a pretty complete job there,even the lawn is snow free ,nice truck,is that a Reading utility body?If i was smart that would be my next purschase so i had a place to keep all my welding crap besides the rail tool boxes,not enough room


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks Arc Burn. The body is a Stahl, ordered it with the truck. Sure makes it nice you get to have most all of your tools with you.

Tileman


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

Didn't quite get all the snow off the lawn. This is what was left after the Valentine weekend snow that we got here in sw Ohio. The pictures were taken 3/16/03. :waving:


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Thank GOD! it's almost over!


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

Here is one of mine.


----------



## Nova (Jan 29, 2002)

'98 GMC 1500 Z71 6.5L Turbo Diesel


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

'01 Dodge 2500, Boss 9'2, Trynex 8 ' V-box


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

99SDPSD, I love your truck! Its too nice to use for work, you need something a little less fancy to use for work and leave that one parked.  When winter is over, do you put the little chrome center caps back on the front wheels or you lost them completely? I know some guys take them off to be able to get to the hubs to lock and unlock 4wd and sometimes they lose them or leave them off. You guys all have nice trucks.  Mike


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

*Summer fun*

Mother nature was teasing us today with some flakes but no accumulation other than to quickly cover the grass.

Most customers are thinking of summer activities but here's one who thinks snow all summer long.

Haven't hung a plow on this one yet but the new motor may need help keeping the front end down.

Jerre


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Jerre, cool little truck, whats she run in the 1/4?? Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Jerre, nice truck! Where is the hooters?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

77 GMC Jimmy


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

97 Dodge


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Wyldman how do you get that huge plow on your 97 dodge down the road how many other cars have you hit?? What does that equal out to a 10' plow? it is pretty sweet!
Dylan


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

CRUD! attaching a file produces nothing but some stupid link you have to click on and get nothing to boot! :realmad: What's the trick to this? I shouldn't have to upload to a photo storage site right? BTW the file was well under the max size allowed.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hey Jerre!

What else you hiding in the closet???

Too cool!!!


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *99SDPSD, I love your truck! Its too nice to use for work, you need something a little less fancy to use for work and leave that one parked.  When winter is over, do you put the little chrome center caps back on the front wheels or you lost them completely? I know some guys take them off to be able to get to the hubs to lock and unlock 4wd and sometimes they lose them or leave them off. You guys all have nice trucks.  Mike *


Mike thank you for the nice comments. Yes I still have the caps. I don't usually put them on even during the summer months. I use 4x4 almost all year long getting into job sites. The simulators are by Phoenix.


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

I wish I could post pics of my trucks but I don't have any or know how to  I just bought another truck too, a GMC 2500hd ext cab short bed. Next year I'll definitly have pics. I might have some pics around without the plows on though, i'll see. By the way, sweet rigs guys.,


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NEUSWEDE _
> *Wyldman how do you get that huge plow on your 97 dodge down the road how many other cars have you hit?? What does that equal out to a 10' plow? it is pretty sweet!
> Dylan *


Plow is 12 ft wide,when fully extended.The extensions just slide off each end.Blade is a 9 ft Western.If it's late at night,and travelling side roads,I'll leave them on.If not they take only a min to remove.Here is a pic of the extensions mounted,you can see the tubes where they slide off.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Here is what happens when you hit something.I built them weak on purpose,so they bend,and the truck and plow don't.It takes me 10 mins to repair a bent mounting tube.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

well... i took the plow off but heres a pic of the truck all shined up. had to go out for a ride yesterday. it was so nice out at 65 degrees.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Chris, 
Looked over the thread a while back on the way you extend the plows. Very nice way to go. To think someone bends there plow...LOL snow is so soft and fluffy>>HA HA

You probably have an extra set laying around so you can fix in between storms.

MBD, Nice rig. I like that color it clean up and takes nice shine. Takes alot of dirt so really look like it needs a bath inbetween.

Pelican, Keep your eyes open there's lot's more suprises in the closet............how about a ashphalt lapper??

Don't know the time specs on the 1/4 for the new motor as there still dropping it in but the pict I posted is from the Thompson Ohio runs where he shut down the track champ several times last year.

Jerre


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Jerre, why don't you add a rear/back-drag plow?
With all that down pressure I bet it would scrape real nice.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Pelican, You wanted to know what else was in the closet. Here are three picts of my rig. In this first one the piles behind the truck were about 3' above the top of the cab before the snow started to melt. 8611 really stacks nice...LOL

Got the 810 and the side wing on. Still working on the mod to carry the snowman back blade at the same time but don't use that and the side wing at the same time and the swap is easy between the two.

Jerre


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Cleaning the driveway in one pass....


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Inside the rig......Still looking for a better cup holder


----------



## jbelandscape (Nov 27, 2002)

Jerre, I hate to disagree with you about the location of your pictures, but I believe they are from Norwalk Raceway Park, just south of Sandusky, Ohio. I have raced, and watched racing there since I was 17 and have gone pretty much every free wednesday or friday night that I could. I could be wrong, but I am 95% sure that the pic is from there. 

Jeff


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

My new truck that I just picked up last Monday.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

It is a small picture


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

That pic blown up a little


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

*Myo how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking*

Hey myo I am currently in the market for a truck, I have a 96 1500 extra cab but won't do what I want to do with it plowing wise. Just curious what the price tage was on the truck you got there with that fisher plow. Thanks it is a nice ride.
thanks
Dylan


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

*OOOPS!!!!*

Jeff, Your right. Thanks for the correction. I had a group of picts that George sent to me from His summer races at Thompson. Was at the shop and found a captioned one from last year and that pict is from the

2002 IHRA Bracket Finals at Norwalk, OH. Good eyes you have. You'll probably see him there again this summer.

Again, Thanks for the correction.

Jerre


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

myo,quit posting that truck,your making me jealous ,that thing is a sweetheart,i LOVE the color,good luck with it:waving:


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey arc burn, lol, Don't mean to make you jealous... It will be a good working truck. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Jerre's Truck Is AWESOME!!!*

Jerre,

Your truck is awesome. I was just curious how wide of a pass can u make with that thing. The Blizzard and the side wing must make alot of plowers in your area really jealous! Once again, that is an Awesome truck.

The Cutting Edge Kid!

'02 GMC Sierra Ext. Cab Z71 4x4 w/Western LSX plow
(New to me) '92 F250 supercab 4x4 (no plow yet)
'89 F250 4x4 w/7 1/2 ft Western Pro Plow:salute:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

myo So now that you have had the truck for a few days now how is she?Defentaly diferent from your sonnoma  .


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

cat320, She is doing awesome, as of today I have 820 miles on it. definitely everything I expected and more... Rides like a truck, has lots of power, and I love it. I want to buy another one already. lol  Yeah it is a very big difference from the sonoma to the 2500HD


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Well as long as you are ready to buy another one, want my address so you know where to have them drop it off, or would it be easier for you if I just came and got it? Let me know, thanks. Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have the the 6.5 would you like to trade to an old classic myo  
I drove a duramax/alisson very nice truck,very quiet,The timbrems will make a big difference once you put them in.I have them on my truck.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Sure whats your address?    
no offense, but I think I'll keep my new one for awhile.lol yeah, Timbrens will help carry the load of the xblade, I had them on my past two trucks also and they help out alot


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

There is one thing that i like better about my tuck.The fact that it's
paid for almost traded it in for a new one but the sales,excise and insurance would be more.But i do love that black beauty you got saw the x-blade at masscon loks good.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah thats true, having it paid off is a plus, but I think the price tag is well worth it for now. Do you have any pics of yours cat320?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

what's you email i will send you one


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

2003 Superduty F-650


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

2002 Superduty F-250


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

cat320 my email is [email protected]


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is mine :waving:


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*FYI*

I saw Myo's new rig and called the dealership he bought it from.

For anyone interested, they actually have a NEW 2002 Black extended cab 2500HD with a Duramax diesel, Allison Trans. LT package, and plow prep package for sale.

Fully factory warranty for about $37,000 plus Tax and Reg.

Damn I wish I lived closer to Leominster


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Jake i like the old school plow lights on the 02 looks pretty good and unique.




Jay


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey Jay, I agree with you on the lights. The truck turned out better than I would have originally thought with them. That Meyer rig was originally purchased in 82'. The lights and pump still work fine so there was really no reason to replace anything that was still in decent condition. I just purchased the updated lift harness and clevis frame from CPW this past December and bolted everything together. Easy job. Just in time for the big storm also. 
The F-650 on the above post has a Western that we purchased back in 1980. Those lights had to be updated though. The round rusty lights had to go. Lol.
I still need to post a pick of my 87' F-700 plow truck. Got to get a pic plus maybe get some shots with the plows also. 
Jake.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Here's the pick of my 87' F-700


----------



## reformedlandscaper (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Rides, all- I hope you all had good winters!
I don't plow much any more, but here is mine....
99 F250 PSD 6 speed


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm posting these pictures for ToyotaPower. Before ToyotaPower joined, or i met him, i would pass by his gas station sometimes on the way to work and always notice his clean toyotas. After the big storm we had in january, he had his trucks parked in back with the plows still on and i had my digital camera with me so i snapped a few photos of his trucks.

Not until reading his posts here on plowsite did it click in my head that it could be the same person in my town. I emailed him and realized it was. I stopped by their gas station today and talked to his brother Al and talked trucks and stuff.

I thought i'd post the photos i took of his toyotas and ford dump.

This truck is a 1986 short cab 4 cylinder turbo fuel injection manual 6 1/2 meyer plow set-up, electric spreader in rear.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

This toyota truck is a 1986 long bed 4 cylinder carb manual, 6 1/2 meyer plow set-up. Notice the custom built plow mount in the front. This was done by Burquip located in Bedford Hills, NY.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

The newest additions is a totally rebuilt from the ground up 1988 ext cab 6 cylinder fuel injection manual, 6 1/2 meyer plow set-up, downeaster 3/4 yard spreader in the rear. The build up was done by Downey Auto located on route 22 in pawling. He will build toyota's from the ground up and deals a lot with toyota truck parts.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's a rear view of the truck.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Last but not least, this is their Ford F350 diesel dump, auto, 4wd. It has a meyer plow of course  and doesn't see too much snowplowing (at least this year).

The lightbar is off Sal's F250 that he used to have w/ the ez dumper and Fisher plow.

Bryan


----------



## danthegrassman (Jan 30, 2003)

here's my rigs.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice LOBO Dan


Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Are you sure that gorgeous Ford dump truck in the above picture is an F350? The front wheels and tires seem to resemble what an F450-550 would get. What year is it and what size plow if you know? Thanks for the pictures, some nice trucks, especially that new Ford dump truck. Jay whats a LOBO? Type of plow? Mike


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That Ford looks like a 350,I think it's just the chrome simulators that make it look that way.

The LOBO is Snoways V-Plow.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Thank you "snow" for posting the pictures of the trucks.

Correction: The ford dump is a F550, diesel, auto short wheel base. The same one I posted questions regarding whether I should get a tailgate spreader or a V-box?

Nice pictures of everyone trucks:waving:


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Mike, Its a 1999 with a MEYERS 10' snow plow, only 16,000 miles on it.

Looking into expanding snow bossiness into residential private roads this year.

Notice all the trucks (Toyota and Ford) colors are Red. Decided that the company needed a professional look last year and had them all painted to match.

Sometimes you need to dress the part to show your professionalism in any industry in doing bossiness in.:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

ToyotaPower, nice F550. I kinda figured I was right that it wasnt an F350. The wheels and tires looked tall and thin, like the 450-550s look. When Wyldman said it was an F350, I figured he was right cause I know he knows his stuff, the pic was hard to tell, plus snow said it was a 350. No big deal. Wyldman is still the man.  Mike


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice truck toyotapower hows that truck handle the 10' plow? Towards the spreader issue both have their advantages.If you want to put central hydrolics on the truck the undertailgate spreader will be good on roads.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's a few more of ToyotaPower's fleet. This is a 4 cylinder w/ a carb. and custom fitted plow frame.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

This is of the 6 cylinder built for them at downey auto in ny.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

This photo is of the whole fleet minus the bobcat and the chevy suburban and the spreaders.

Bryan


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

The F550 plow great...I also put chains on rear tires for better traction...even though it's a 4x4.

I leaning toward a 2-3 yard V-box, but must be electric ! any suggestions on brand I should look at other than Downeaster.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Look at tarrant they make one,smith is another.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Is it me or is the plow bent back on the toyota with the custom fitted plow frame?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I noticed that also today when i was snapping some photos. My guess is it's a bent king bolt. Not 100% sure though.


Bryan


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

The new one. only plowed 3 lots with it, got a whopping 1" of snow since the end of febuary.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

and my most reliable:


----------



## 160ClassBuck (Feb 22, 2003)

My one and only plow truck. Unlike most of you guys & gals, I only do a few private drives, all are gravel with a few cement garage approaches. When not plowing, I doubles as a firewood delivery vehicle with a small dump trailer behind it.

Dave


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Earthscapes, nice trucks. They both seem to handle a plow very well, Timbrens in either one? How much does that plow weigh on the 2003 Chevy cause it seems the frontend isnt sagging one bit. I like the 3500 454 Chevy. My friend has a similar truck to you, but its a white 2500 and a 1992. Its a regular cab 92 2500 Chevy with the 454 motor and a Fisher RD 7.5' MM1 and he loves it. Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Mike, I noticed the same thing, the front end of Earthscape's '03 2500HD does not seems to sag at all. Probably because the plow is a SnoWay Lobo, which is a lightweight plow. I don't know how much it weighs, but Earthscape should know.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *Mike, I noticed the same thing, the front end of Earthscape's '03 2500HD does not seems to sag at all. Probably because the plow is a SnoWay Lobo, which is a lightweight plow. I don't know how much it weighs, but Earthscape should know. *


The 8'3" weighs approximately 760lbs
and the 9'1"weighs approximately 788lbs

Jay


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I finally found our team picture.
86 Chevy K30 w/ Western w/ prowings
90 Dodge w250 w/ Western Pro
90 Dodge Ramcharger with Meyer Poly


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Mike no Timbrens in either truck. The 03' had 6 turns on the torsion bars and 600 # of tube sand in the bed. 
I don't do anything to the 90' just add plows and go. I wish i had 3 or 4 more just like it,, i have been looking but can't find anything decent. 

wxmn6---- not lightweight by any means,, total with subframe is 932 #. That was on the old 02' at the local scrapeyard last Dec.
Probably closer to 950-960 area now, since i broke the blade in half and put a 1/2" thick plate across the bottom of the a-frame.


----------



## Shadetree Ltd. (Mar 31, 2002)

99 F350 PS


----------



## mutter (Apr 20, 2003)

Here's my truck, the plow hasn't seen snow yet. Got a late season deal on a plow and installed it myself.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Mutter, nice truck and plow setup! The color matches pretty good.  

Welcome to Plowsite! :waving:


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Looking good Mutter I like the red on red look its very catchy 

Jay


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

after the last storm 3/6/03


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

today 4/20 after i washed and waxed it


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

the 85 and 92 together on 4/20


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Tim nice looking set-up. What are the specs on the truck? It looks like an F350 gasser. also what size western is that?:waving:


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

F350 with a 5.8L gas, auto trans, 8'6" ultramount


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

*Guess I'll add mine*

Glad winter is over. Cap off, 305 tires back on, New motor in and running great (385 hp/ 877 trq)


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Sweet truck Nuttymopar,and welcome to plowsite.

Always loved those 1st gens.Did you use a newer motor ? or still using the rotary pump ?

BTW have you heard of the TDR ?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Thats a sweet looking dodge Nutty 

sounds like it hauls too 


Jay


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks. I use to belong to TDR but haven't for a couple of years. I belong to NWBombers & Diesel Truck Resource. Motor belonged to Nascar Mark before I purchased it. He and Pier from PDR used it as a test bed for Pier's wonderful camshaft. So it has a PDR Cam, PDR HX35 turbo, BHAF, POD injectors, timing advanced, Rotary pump modified and cranked up, DTT Tranny with the 91 % tc, highly modified VB with Billet servos and parts to handle the power. I brake lock 1st until Posi kicks in and then launch 2nd getting about 65 feet of posi and about 35 feet of 3rd currently. Plenty of BLACK smoke just pouring right out the back until the air catches up with it. Then a nice grey haze out the back. People can't believe it is a 6 cyl diesel.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Nice plow there, NuttyMopar!

Welcome to Plowsite! 

I think I hear Johnny D breathin' heavy!


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

*Picture right before winter*

Here is another one with the cap off.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

OH man that is total bada$$ i love that marker plate.


Jay


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

You gotta have a plate that says what you mean.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

*Sweet Truck*

That thing looks SWEET!!  Can you post some more pics??? Probably the best looking 1G I've ever seen. 877 lbs of torque can come only from a Cummins.  
BTW What's up with the exhaust tip???


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

Just starting to roast them. This was with the old motor and not my newest engine.


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

*Lawn Care*

One must always have the proper lawn care mower also.


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

While painting, I just had to play. Almost flipped it and had to hang on.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nuttymopar _
> *While painting, I just had to play. Almost flipped it and had to hang on. *


LMAO is that Tim Allen on there????

Jay


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

Well here is my plow truck one more time. This has been the worst winter ever for me. This pic is very typical of what it (weather) looked like around here this year. I got to use the plow a whole 4 times. This pic was taken last week.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Hey Maverick, long time no see!  :waving: 

Sorry to hear you did not get to plow much last winter. It has been a pretty good winter here. I remember a couple of years ago you were having a great winter while we got almost nothing here. Oh well.  

Why is your Chevy 3500 for sale? It is a really nice looking rig!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Is that a magnetic for sale sign on Maverics truck?


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

Hotshot flatbed freight is very slow up here in the winter. I pretty much count on winter to hold me over till spring. Mother nature was not kind and well......you gotta pay the bills. Sold most of the trailers already. Truck is the last big thing to go. $22,500 as seen in pic. Will deliver for free or fly you up and you can drive it back yourself. I will be moving shortly also. Thinking of SW Missouri. I looks like a nice place with 4 seasons and the winter one is short. Sick of having to depend on the snow.

That is vinyl lettering on the door. Peels off very easy.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That really sucks Maverick.You'd think Alaska would keep you busy in snow.I hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## HVYMTL (Nov 15, 2002)

*ONE MORE TIME*

from several winters ago- play time before the plow goes on...

not much need for plow this year- plowed lane twice just to fire the truck up.

maybe I will grade the lane with it- we got 4 inces of rain last night here in central IL.

12' RootSpring, 6x6, tire chains, 9tons and no place to go


----------



## 160ClassBuck (Feb 22, 2003)

HVYMTL,
Looks like the ultimate in a mobile hunting shack. Was this out west some where?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

> maybe I will grade the lane with it- we got 4 inces of rain last night here in central IL.


Thats his location 160ClassBuck.
Eric


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

The F150 after a hard days and nights and days work! The Jeep admiring the F150 but wishing it could do the same! I know....no plows for a Grand Cherokee! Too bad....it's a great bad weather truck....I mean SUV...sorry hon...don't want to dis the Wife's Jeep.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

MOPARS under snow!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike
Thats only a 150?? Sits pretty high and level with a plow on for a 150.
Eric


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I was going to say the samething. Looks to be a 250 to me. I dont know "why" it doesnt look like a 150 to me, just doesnt. Mike


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

pumpkin: That F150 (yes F150) has F250 2WD front springs with an extra 500 lb capacity. These springs are made by TRW and designed for trucks with the need for boosted front end capacity (like snow plows). I thought it was funny they made F250 2WD springs with this. I've never seen a LD 2WD truck with a plow. The rear springs are an extra leaf with a 1 ton booster leaf. I own this truck 3 years now and I finally am able to hang the Fisher and not bottom out the front suspension! It rides great loaded and unloaded! This is a great truck but my next one is going to be an F250 (even though I LOVE the "Mayor" and it has a Hemi engine!). I know you Chevy guys are going to attack but I've had such MAGNIFICENT service out of ALL my Fords I'm afraid to go elsewhere. That blue oval has always done me right!


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I finally got a new scanner... so if you want to see my truck here's where you can find it...
http://www.wolvesdare.com/plowtruck.jpg


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Beautiful Lookin truck Wolfie.


Jay


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Wolfie - what a beautiful truck you have! The Fisher V plow in front of it make it even sweeter. I am going to get a 8.5' Fisher V plow this summer for my 2500HD.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

NICE TRUCK WOLFIE!


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

thanks guys. that picture was taken the day I brought it home... they sure are pretty when new... still looks pretty good though...


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

My truck is worked VERY HARD and is still cleaner than my Wife's Jeep!


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

the only times mine has been washed was the 2 times it was in the body shop...


----------



## ironjet (May 26, 2003)

hello :waving: another newbie here .... i coulnd' t figure out how to resize any pics , but theres a couple on here.... http://2500hd.cz28.com/index.html the first photo page is of my cars , the truck & plow are on the second 
--scott--


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Wolfie, that is truly an awesome truck! I love the bright red, regular cab look with the forged GM wheels. It sits up very nicely too, anything done to the suspension?? The new Fisher V plow adds a nice touch too.  Ironjet, thats a nice SS. As you can see by my signature I have one too. Mine is a 97 model with the LT1 motor, 6 speed SS. Bright red, gray leather interior with t-tops. Yours is very nice! Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Mike I think you just found a new friend 


Jay


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Nice lookin trucks everyone  
Eric


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, Jay but only a small numbr of you guys make it into my buddy list.   You, Jay Alc and Stephen are in my buddy list. Chuck is on my list too, but I never see him on, I think he keeps everyone blocked?  Mike


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Geeze Mike, I guess I will take you off mine. LOL


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL! Id put all you guys if I knew everyones screen name on AIM or AOL. Mike :waving:


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Well from my profile it is easy to see that mine is no different then on Plowsite.

Besides that we did spend a number of hours this winter on Chuck's chat page.

Gotta bust on you a bit.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL true. You got me there, I forgot you did come in the chat room a few times and the name was the same.  Mike :waving:


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

how do I get my pic on here?
Eric


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You can use the attach file feature at the bottom when you start\reply to a thread.If you pics are fresh off the camera or scanner,you will have to edit them down in size to post them.

The file can be no larger than 102 Kb,or 600X600 or so.Use a jpeg format with about 50% compression to get a decent size pic with out the file being to large.

If you have the photos hosted on a server you can post them by linking to them with the IMG button near the top.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

90plow, if you have pic in your computer, and the pic size is no larger than 102KB (usually 640x480 bites maximum size) then u can post it. Click on reply to this thread, type in a description of your truck or equipment, then you see "Attach file". Click on browse so you can search through your computer hard drive and find the picture you want to post. Once you find it, select the pic and click "Submit Reply".


----------



## ironjet (May 26, 2003)

hey mike - - your SS is pretty sweet too 6 speed and t-tops is the only way to go with the 4th gen's . although i no longer have mine ( or any of the other cars in that were there ) i'm definatly going to be looking for another when i can afford it


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Wont work?? it says "The file that you have tried to attach is too big. The maximum size is 102400 bytes."??
my picture is only 188 kb shouldnt that be small enough?
Eric


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

That's 188,000 bytes.

You need to reduce it by 54% to make it fit


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

*nice trucks!*

wow you guys have alot of nice trucks. i love looking at all these trucks. you just gotta love the cummins, great motors. that new Western plow looked good too. 
i guess they all look nice shined up like that


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

All cleaned up


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Those grey trucks sure do look bad a$$. I love the Ford and Mopar dark grey color.


Jay


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

The rest of the fleet minus the dump


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

KenP I love the first pic of the Dodge Ram you posted very beautiful looking truck. Had a nice one my self looking to get another. Great trucks!!


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks very much, it's in the middle of the second photo too, V-plow baby!!!!!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Thats a beautiful dodge. I love the v-plow too. is that the Cummins motor in the truck? You got a good lookin fleet. :salute:


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Cummins all the way


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Here's a picture of the front of the other truck I drive. I'll get a better one and post. It's a 1991 Seagrave 100' tiller ladder (tractor drawn).


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice trucks Ken >is that station down Cambria Street?


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

That's the one you get by there often????


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Sometimes I get around there,I was doin work on Juniper Street right up the street.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

I see, most people come into that area for one reason, unless they live there!


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Yea its not to good of a neighborhood


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

That's why we're called the North Philly Cowboys!!!! 
Bam Bam


----------



## 01 PSD (May 5, 2003)

Theres some sweet trucks on here, heres mine all cleaned up.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey 01 PSD thats a good lookin truck.

Gotta love the PSD.

Jay


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

That ford f-250 is really nice. I love the color. Yhat size plow is on the truck?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Very nice trucks guys, very nice! 01PSD, gorgeous Ford ya got there, thanks for sharing the picture. By the way, welcome to PlowSite, you will love it here!  Mike :waving:


----------



## 01 PSD (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for comments guys. Its got a 7 1/2 boss poly right now, but i got my eye on a new boss v.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

2001 Ford Supercrew Lariat:


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Thats a real nice 2001 ford. I like the 4 door I wish I had a truck that could fit a lot of people in the cab. Do you got a plow on the truck?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Nice trucks. I doubt this F150 has snowplow because I don't see any under carriage. Heck, this is F150 crew cab so I don't think you could put plow on it anyway.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

No Plow, Ford does not recommend you put one on this truck and since I am the Snow and Ice Manager at a college and have plenty of equipment to pick from, I don't really need one on it. My driveway is only two cars wide and one car deep and I just bring a company truck home if I have too. I spend most of my snowplowing time in the Loader you see in my Avatar.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I have seen a few f-150 with snowplows but mostly I see f-250's-f-550's with plows. If the f-150 is beefed up enough i'm sure it could handle the plow. It really is a great looking truck though.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Better photos of "my other truck"


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Again


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Last one! It's hard to see in the photo, but the top warning light, officers windshield and the side marker lights are melted, due to getting a little to close to a job the other night. We were actually several hundred feet away. All the lights on the front had melted, but were replaced the next day.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Finally, heres some pic's of my rig. These were taken before the last storm we had that was back in March I think.

The truck is a 03' 2500 SLT with the High Output Cummins/Auto trans combination and a 8' Fisher plow.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres another.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

KenP, this ones for you brother.

This is my "other" truck. It's a 2001 Smeal quint that is equiped with a 450hp/1450 lb.ft torque Cummins that is backed by an Allison 5 speed auto. I took these photo's at work today just for Ken.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

"that thing got a Hemi in it?"


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

ok since spring may come next week here i go....


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I love that dodge its a real nice truck. great plow choice also i love Fisher plows.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Great looking trucks ya got there guys. Thats a really nice Dodge Nozzleman. I just dont understand why they dont put moldings on the beds of these new trucks anymore. Looks unfinished with no bed moldings, in my oppinion. Still a beauty of a truck though.  Mike, great looking Chevy, I love those 2500HD's.  Mike :waving:


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

That is one totally sweet Dodge.


Jay


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

my loader


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Nozzleman are you located anywhere near Westerly ?????



Jay


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Jay 

Has the golf course dried out yet? Here all these people are talking snow again and I have yet to play all the golf I wanted to.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

The course is a total swamp. It seems to get worser and worser. Ill let you know when we get it under control then we can play a round.


Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

It seems to get worser and worser?  You make these words up as you go along or what?  Mike :waving:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Someone once said he's an engineering student...this is our future?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

:crying: geeeeeez thanks you guys 

Its so bad on the course we are actually making up new words to describe it.



Jay


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

snowplowjay, I have been to Westerly a couple of times and really like it but it is about the farthest point in R.I. from my town. I live in Barrington which is on the other side of Narragansett bay and it's surrounded by East providence, Warren, and Seekonk Mass.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Give him a break. It is the Meriden schools. My uncle talks the same way. HAHA.

Thanks for the info Jay. Let me know when I can get on.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *It seems to get worser and worser?  You make these words up as you go along or what?  Mike *


I sense a new spelling police has just arrived in Plowsite town.  J/K


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> I sense a new spelling police has just arrived in Plowsite town.


Just a bunch of bored snowplowers lookin' for trouble...


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I know that. Mike 97 SS' middle name is TROUBLE. So it's no surpise.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

No, my middle name is Christian actually, trouble just seems to find me most of the time.  Mike :waving:


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

HAHA, that's ok. I know that ur an  

 

J/K


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Well I may not be a total angel, but I DO drive a Chevy truck, so I cant be all that bad, right Steve? Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Agreed!  Chevy all the way! Like a rock!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

2001 nissan frontier


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey, what happened to BUY AMERICAN? You arent scoring many points with me now.  Mike


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Trust me this truck is useless. I have a real truck a 2001 Chevy 3500. this is my dads truck. he uses it for long drives because it is 2wd and great on gas. I am going to post pics of my chevy in a few minutes. I think this truck is a embaresment. you guys can poke fun. i know i do!  so mike wheres your truck?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I wish I could post pictures, but I have no digital camera or scanner or anything. One of these days I have to get one or get Chuck to come take some pics for me, hehe. Cant wait to see your Chevy truck. Mike


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

2001 Chevy 3500.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

another pic!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Hows this for a real truck! AMERICAN ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Now thats a nice truck, real nice. I like red, hehe. Mike


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Thanks mike 97 i love this truck. She plowed almost 6 days straight on the presidents day blizzard no problem. impressive for a Meyer! now we gotta see your truck!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Very nice truck, meyer22288. The red color sure made it looks great and highly visibile. But the best of all is that it is a Chevy!


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I've always been fond of red Chevies... I've had 3 of them... After seeg the silver metalic I'm really starting to like that color too.. it's too bad they don't offer it as a production color I bet they would sell a lot of them.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice truck meyer,I got a 2001 Chevy not to long ago and i really like it.What engine do you got in there? Meyers plows all the way!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Thanks guys i really like this truck. the engine is gas. heres to the Chevy guys!  

heres to Meyer snowplows!


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

most of our trucks, missing 1 dump, not our lot just stopped for breakfast after we were done


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Foz, nice trucks. Its funny, the littler guys look so tiny next to the big boys.  All read trucks and plows, my favorite, hehe. Meyer22288, what size gas motor is in that truck of yours, 8.1L? Mike


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Foz, who's the nozzle nut?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

nice trucks Foz


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

hey nice fleet buddy. gotta love a red fleet. all GMC to it looks like.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

its a 6.0l. shes got a lot of power. the more power the better


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Beautiful Looking fleet there Foz.


Jay


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Foz - you have yourself a quite beautiful fleet. All GMC in red color.  Looks like a pair of 2500HDs and a pair of 4500 Series. Did I guess right?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Foz - Nice fleet !!!!*

But I hope the driver of the missing Dump found the right restaurant after he finished his route.

Geeeeezzzzzzzzz how inconsiderate, to miss getting in the picture. Maybe he just pulled over for a quick round of shut eye!

Just kidding....

By the way, only two things I would change if they were my trucks...

1. They would all be Black !

2. Those large dumps would be traded in when Chevy and the General come out with 4wd for the big trucks again ( I think 2004/2005)

Otherwise, a great set of vehicles.

I can't wait for November to get here!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

heres one for the chevy guys


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

OH MY GOD I need a Ford symbol quick save me from this bowtie insanity.



Jay


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

ya jay it'll jast longer


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok I just couldnt sleep all night last night after seeing that blown up Chevy symbol. So I awoke this morning and an angel had dropped me a line with my saving grace in it.....................

Here it is now I can sleep soundly at night knowing that the Blue oval rules


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

*WHAT?!?!?*  You are soooo dead!!!!! :realmad:

FIX THAT PIC BEFORE I GET YOU!! :angry:

For now you are on my ignore list.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

my ford eat shevys ****s dodges


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Latest edition


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Then some more


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I sold the 93 F150 and the Jimmy. I only have the F350 now.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

snowplowpro said:


> my ford eat chevys ****s dodges


we plow just about anything

1996 f250 7.5 western pro plow with poly deflector


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Does any one have any action shots?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are a few of my "action" shots. Kind of hard when I am a one man operation to get action shots.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Action picture #2:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Action picture #3:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We got 18" of snow from the storm these pics were taken in.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It was one fun day!


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

you have to love our northeast winters


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

First Time Out

Do you have wings for that Fisher? I noticed a bracket on the side of the plow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Man you have good eyes! No, that is a mounting bracket for a backblade that I keep off for most off the time. I only had to used it once on one driveway. For the most part, the plow was heavy enough to backblade on its own. It helps to have a new cutting edge to. Murray83: I love the winters around here. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

wow thats a clean silverado well kept!
What kind of tires are you wearing


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

ill post pic of mine tommorow


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

MO TOYS said:


> wow thats a clean silverado well kept!
> What kind of tires are you wearing


Thanks. I try really hard to keep all my equipment in mint shape, but sometimes I go a little over the top lol. I have Cooper Discoverers on there and they are the best tire in the world. I swear by them. Unfortunately, the truck it being traded in for a newer F250 today or tomorrow:crying: :crying:


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Is anyone else starting to get the itch yet?? I know that I am. Here are some pics in another thread from one of the storms last year.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=34961

Will


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

o yeah good looking pics, definetly cant wait i can see it on the ground in my sleep


----------



## JLK 1500 (Oct 11, 2005)

ok now i must pull out my blades and trucks from there sleep and take a few pics for the site.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

MO TOYS said:


> Does any one have any action shots?


This is the only one I have:









What the HD looks like in the off months:










New additions to the plow: megascoops installed Jan. of '06


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Truck looks good Greg!


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

wow that truck look nice


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres my plow truck this was at the last storm of last year.
Its a 01 f-350 superduty 4x4 with a 06 Boss 8.2ft V-plow, strobes, sat radio.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Plow in the box.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Plow installed for the 1st time.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

nice truck gateway.. looks real good for an 01


----------



## John O. (Jan 3, 2005)

awesome trucks


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

*just a test*

just a test !


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Brannick's Snow said:


> just a test !


What model GMC is that?

Looks great.


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

C-60 With a turned up 3126 to 310 hp done by the cat deale when new


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice C-60. I love it.


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

Have a meyer 10' mdv in it now. i picked up new for 2600.00 last year


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Any more pics?
Do you plow roads or lots? That looks like a parking lot to me. 
I bought one of those salters last year new, 10' Swenson, Hydraulic 4.4 yards, $8,000 Canadian, You might have got a deal on yours.


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

we do some roads in private communities,condo/apartment devolopments, and lots of lots


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

William B. said:


> Is anyone else starting to get the itch yet??
> 
> Will


a little bit of the itch going on. if I don't sell it first i'm ready to make this.










look like this!!!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Brannick's Snow said:


> Have a meyer 10' mdv in it now. i picked up new for 2600.00 last year


dream dump truck right there


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nice C-10 Dump*

Hey Brannick. Nice Truck..If you get stuck this winter let me know I can come down from Michigan and pull you out with my F-350   Hope you have a good winter buddy!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

*Still looks the same*

I don't drive this truck much in the summer as I have other things to drive and with cost of gas I try to do as little driving as I can with anything. It still looks the same as I keep it in the garage and here is the links where I posted the pics before.

My Truck.


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

*hurry up already*

I think at this point I am willing to skip hunting season if it means I can plow sooner.


----------

